# Blue Buffalo bad for GSD?



## jahoosh711 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am a new dog owner, my GSD Niner is 4 mo old. I had been feeding him the petco brand dog food "Authority puppy food grain free" since he was 6 weeks old. I have never had any problems with him, then I decided based on the recommendation of some people to give him Blue Buffalo. After the first day he began to have diarrhea and he has become very lethargic, just doesn't seem his active self anymore. Has anyone heard of this problem with Blue Buffalo? Should I go back to giving him Authority? I am getting worried about how he is feeling, I just want to get him the best and healthiest food for him. Thanks for any help or suggestions


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you know for sure it is related to the BB, switch him asap. my dog had the same reaction, asked the vet and he said that he sees it more often. So no BB for us anymore.


----------



## jahoosh711 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I wanted to see if anyone else had that issue with BB. I am definitely now going to change him back to what I had him on before


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't feed it but here are some reviews: Top 548 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you switched him cold turkey it could have shocked his little digestive system. Did you just make a sudden switch or did you change it gradually?

You went from Authority Grain Free Puppy to which BB formula?

The authority formula looks to be pretty decent. If it is the Blue Freedom puppy , that food has twice as much fiber as the Authority and that alone could throw him a curveball.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe was on blue wilderness puppy and had her share of loose poo and stank horribly. We switched to TOTW and her poops firmed up and while the smell of the food is kind of gross her gas is not nearly so awful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> I don't feed it but here are some reviews: Top 548 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods


Wow, read some of those, there was some pretty crazy reactions to BB. I used BB in the past with no issues, they liked it, coats looked nice, no problems. I wonder if they've made changes to their product or if its something to do with one of their subs. 

I'd switch back to the Authority, might consider a vet check too just in case.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Wow, read some of those, there was some pretty crazy reactions to BB. I used BB in the past with no issues, they liked it, coats looked nice, no problems. I wonder if they've made changes to their product or if its something to do with one of their subs.
> 
> I'd switch back to the Authority, might consider a vet check too just in case.


Don't use it either but holly crap!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I've found, Blue Buffalo used to be pretty agreeable to almost all dogs until they changed their formula a year or two ago. Since then, I've seen a few dogs do well on it and a huge number of others get severely sick and lethargic. 

My problem with the company is that they never seem willing to admit that their food may be the cause of any health issue. My dog had a bad reaction to it when I put him on it last year - lethargic, loose stool, vomiting so bad he became dangerously dehydrated and had to have an IV put in for a couple days. The vet checked my dog out and there was no other reason for him to be experiencing these symptoms other than the food. The BB was the only new thing in my dog's life and I had done a slow switch over, but still ended up with the health problems. I contacted the company several times trying to get answers, but was only given an initial email telling me that it probably wasn't their food and that I should have a vet check him out again. After that, I was just completely ignored. Several friends and clients have had similar experiences. I've just stopped dealing with BB all together.


----------



## amorican88 (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried BB Large Breed Puppy - Chicken & Brown Rice with my little guy. Did not do well at all. Terrible diarrhea. Thought it could have been a reaction to his first round of shots, but it persisted. Got him off the BB and onto Fromm Large Breed Puppy and back to normal within a day.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

We use blue buffalo for both our girls. Our GSD is 6 months old now. When we first got her at 8 weeks, we gradually switched her (mixing it with what she previously ate). At first her stool was a little loose and pretty stinky.... She after getting off the puppy formula, she hasn't had loose stool & it's not as bad smelling. We feed her the wilderness chicken recipe. I do have to say we get compliments on her coat ALL the time... For both our girls. But every dog is different, do what works for your dogs. Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jahoosh711 (Apr 21, 2014)

I did change him up cold turkey, I wasn't aware that your supposed to gradually change him into it. I have been feeling pretty bad about it all day, I changed him back to his authority as of today. He is still very lethargic and still has the diarrhea and is very dehydrated. I make sure he has plenty of water, he has been drinking more water per hour than he used to drink half a day. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow. I hope that its this sudden change of food that has made him feel this way and not something more serious. Thanks to everyone for your inputs and suggestions, for a first time dog owner this really helps a lot.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

jahoosh711 said:


> I did change him up cold turkey, I wasn't aware that your supposed to gradually change him into it. I have been feeling pretty bad about it all day, I changed him back to his authority as of today. He is still very lethargic and still has the diarrhea and is very dehydrated. I make sure he has plenty of water, he has been drinking more water per hour than he used to drink half a day. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow. I hope that its this sudden change of food that has made him feel this way and not something more serious. Thanks to everyone for your inputs and suggestions, for a first time dog owner this really helps a lot.


Since his stomach has gotten upset like this, I would put him on some chicken and white rice for a day or two until he is getting solid poop and then switch him slowly back onto the authority. It will help his stomach and digestive system recover from the sickness better than switching the food back immediately.


----------

